# Any one take Tonalin CLA?



## EmbalmerBabe (May 20, 2007)

It is safflower oil. I have been reading a lot of good stuff about it.
I just started taking it last week and have not noticed any difference yet. I work out about 2 hrs. per day when I can.
Has any one tried it?


----------



## madamepink78 (May 20, 2007)

Hi....I take that....however I do it in combination with the GLA (borage oil) give it time it will def work with cardio....you will see a lot of inches lost before weight loss....check out the threads at lowcarbfriends.com and read up on and the people's progress.....


----------

